# Remote Operated Top of VW Eos



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

i would like to do this with my NEW 2009 EOS i just took deliver on afuew weeks ago. what is involved and what do i need to buy and how much?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

the link in the "more info" section on the video brings you to this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3037522
you'll want to see the 6th post down by ialonso
enjoy.


_Modified by Small5 at 5:57 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (Small5)*

all of the links are dead
LCT
http://www.l-c-t.com/LCT/acata....html
shop.kufatec.de Module (In German)
http://shop.kufatec.de/product....html
wilhelmy IT/ Mods4Car Module
https://www.wilhelmy-it.de/sms...pos=1


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

backtrack a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LTC
http://www.l-c-t.com/
Kufatec
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/
Wilhelmy
https://www.wilhelmy-it.de/


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

In general the consensus in ths forum is avoid LCT. I have the SMARTTOP and am very pleased with. KUFATEC is a very very well respected company.


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

so i would need this? http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
how hard is the install and do we get a discount for being a vortex member or anything?
if my math is right its around $340 US


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (DonickCo)*

and there is this one for $299 https://www.wit-usa.com/sms/sh...pos=1
also bc im already spending ~350 would i be able to do this anyway if i spent ~1000 on a chip or flashed ecu rather


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (DonickCo)*

Rich at oempl.us is the US distributor for the Kufatec product. I use the smartop from wilhemy


----------



## Steve0 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the mods4cars smartTOP - in fact, installed just today. Let me tell you, when I got home and all it took was one button press (NOT hold) to close the top and raise the windows, that was sweet! And that's just the beginning of what this thing can do!
Gracious thanks to passat06boi, who not only sold it to me for a very fair price and even installed it for me, a lot more quickly and easily than I could ever have done. Thanks again, Jon!
Steve


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (Steve0)*

looks like im going to order it 
https://emotormania.com/shop.h...id=19


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Remote Operated Top of VW Eos (DonickCo)*

note to all, if you install the smart top and are not sure it working right. DO NOT CLOSE THE TRUNK!!!!! all of the controlls will be locked out and it will take 2 people to open the trunk. atleast i hope thats what will work. there is an emergency red pull cord in the back seat by the ski hole, i think. i think it needs to be pulled as someone opens the trunk. right now non of my roof controls work, im thinking the smart top dose not have power or a connection is loose


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Remote Operated Top of VW Eos (DonickCo)*

all fixed....and loving it!!!


----------



## Steve0 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Remote Operated Top of VW Eos (DonickCo)*

Oh yeah, it's the best thing since folding car tops! Imagine being able to press a button and walk away from your car as the top dutifully unfolds, the sunroof closes, and the windows roll up. Imagine dropping the top _before_ you ever sit down in your Eos! The SmartTop makes your roof a show that even _you_ can see, because you're not stuck inside with your fingers on the switch. And when you _are_ inside, imagine being able to open and close everything with a tap instead of a hold.
The Eos is a fun car - with the SmartTop, it's ten times as much fun!
I'm sure glad I got it, and I do recommend it!
Steve


----------



## Silver-J (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Remote Operated Top of VW Eos (DonickCo)*

Thanx DonickCo, I took your advice and got mine from emotormania.com. Just installed it and it is awesome...!


----------



## ibldrc (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Remote Operated Top of VW Eos (DonickCo)*

What did you have to do to fix it? I have a friend with this problem.. offsite and trying to help over the phone.
Thx.


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Remote Operated Top of VW Eos (Steve0)*

Does this work with or over-ride the Parking Distance Control option which checks to make sure you have 20" behind the car before opening or closing the roof?


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Remote Operated Top of VW Eos (HighGs)*

I have a smarttop too and loving it...just don't sit on the remote in a snowstorm!!


----------



## stormsong13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's my custom Eos Autobot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxAJYUtqeSs


----------



## SCOOTTER007 (Feb 3, 2007)

Seems like a must have option.


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought the SmartTop and tried to install twice. Both times, it did not work on my 2010 car. They refunded all my money once I sent it back. Great customer service. :thumbup:

Not sure why it never worked, but it is a pain taking apart the lining and putting back only to discover it didn't function.

I really want this feature one day. I would definitely buy this again if I knew 100% it would work.


----------



## DSWitte (Jun 17, 2008)

*try again?*



FL_Eos said:


> I bought the SmartTop and tried to install twice. Both times, it did not work on my 2010 car. They refunded all my money once I sent it back. Great customer service. :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure why it never worked, but it is a pain taking apart the lining and putting back only to discover it didn't function.
> 
> I really want this feature one day.  I would definitely buy this again if I knew 100% it would work.


I wonder if you've tried contacting [email protected] again. I've got the Smart Top successfully installed in my 2011 and it should be the same as what would work in your 2010. I agree, the customer service from Mods4Cars is phenomenal!!!!


----------

